# floor mounted rear flushing water closet with a flush tank



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone had much experience with these suckers? The one I ran across is in an old farm house over top of the old rock foundation. Is there a way of getting one flushing again the cost of a new one is too much for the customer the old one is from 1993. And the drain pipe is clear but I'm having trouble getting my snake to go down trap just keeps binding up... just wondering if anyone else out there has a better idea. Oh yeah the friggen thing doesn't,t seem to be vented either but run is only about 8' to the main drain so maybe all they need is a new pressure assisted one there is probably a good reason that I can't buy one that isn't.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you talking about the trap in the toilet bowl ?
If I cant get an auger threw it , I'll pull it and try from the bottom of the toilet. 
You should pull the tank off, so the toilet will sit flush on the deck while upside down.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

If that don't work vacum a string through the toilet and tie small keice of rag and pull it through retrieved many phones that way u could also take toile out side and flush once if water and paper go through isue is not with toinet but drain


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah funny thing is when I went to check piping on back side of wall the flange was never glued onto 3 " drain pipe so I can see where the flange and porcelin meet I was expecting to see the hole half plugged off but it was clear, good idea with the vacuum I might make up an end that will go around trap on my mini shop vac


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I see a lot of the rear flush floor mount closets around here. You should be able to get your auger through the trap. They take a little more patience then a bottom flush. If you can’t get through you will need to pull the closet and auger it from the back side.


----------

